# ASUS ROG STRIX Z490-E Gaming



## Black Haru (May 20, 2020)

Our first look at ASUS's Z490 lineup, the ASUS ROG STRIX Z490-E Gaming features a powerful VRM, optional active VRM cooling, lots of connectivity, and of course some killer good looks. If you are searching for a board that can do it all, the ASUS ROG STRIX Z490-E Gaming is a good place to start.

*Show full review*


----------



## Assimilator (May 20, 2020)

Interesting that ASUS can get away with 50A power stages and no VRM fan and only hit VRM temps of ~70°C, while competitors need 90A power stages or 50A power stages + fan to get similarly acceptable thermals. IMO ASUS should get a point in the + column for this plain better engineering.

In unrelated news, I have a massive amount of respect for the Intel engineers who somehow manage to keep squeezing performance out of 14nm. Whatever Intel is paying them, it ain't nearly enough.


----------



## EarthDog (May 20, 2020)

I saw this from the ASRock boards to Gigabyte.... (though the latter uses 90A and no fan, the former 50/60A and fans).


----------



## meatwar (May 20, 2020)

Another new generation...or not, and still no angled ATX, USB...as standard, lets see with 12VO when it comes.


----------



## Nihilus (May 21, 2020)

Mother board reviews.  Neat.


----------



## DarthFK (May 23, 2020)

Nice review. The no-fan VRM testing is self explanatory. The prices however... I would be looking forward for reviews for $200 or under to understand what's the minimum VRM board that could OC 10900k and consequently everything under that CPU. A sort of a price/performance value board. Hope you can do that.


----------



## Sabishii Hito (Jul 11, 2020)

DarthFK said:


> Nice review. The no-fan VRM testing is self explanatory. The prices however... I would be looking forward for reviews for $200 or under to understand what's the minimum VRM board that could OC 10900k and consequently everything under that CPU. A sort of a price/performance value board. Hope you can do that.



Check some of Buildzoid’s videos on YouTube (Actually Hardcore Overclocking channel) as he goes in depth on the VRMs of most Z490 boards and often groups them by price.


----------



## DarthFK (Jul 11, 2020)

Sabishii Hito said:


> Check some of Buildzoid’s videos on YouTube (Actually Hardcore Overclocking channel) as he goes in depth on the VRMs of most Z490 boards and often groups them by price.



Yeah, I already have, as well as the Hardware Unboxed, who also did some testing specifically in that segment.


----------



## Th3pwn3r (Jul 19, 2020)

My main reason for wanting this board over some others is the bios flashback button when something goes wrong


----------



## Tom Sunday (Dec 29, 2020)

Looking for Mobo deal at the computer show this past weekend the boys from Varanasi told me that certain Z490 buyers have been experiencing problems in getting their LAN to work. ASUS cannot help and is basically all talk. Not even a new BIOS update, driver hotfixes and new cables will help. Even INTEL updated drivers are not working. It appears that there are problems with the I225-V (LAN Chip) and Asus wants to keep this issue hushed. Simply this being a hardware problem and no software or driver updates can permanently fix it. What has been done to date is only bandaging the problem. Many new Mobo purchaser's in frustration (disconnected their onboard NIC) and installed a new PCIE NIC and gotten it to work without a hitch! But its another $50 or so out of pocket to simply forego valuable downtime, promised driver fixes, hanging on the telephone and difficult RMA's. Will the new Z590 Mobo's in early 2021 get a new NIC chip? Anyway, the best advice is probably to stay away from purchasing any (2020) Z490 leftover boards using the embedded I225-V Ethernet controller and buy in a few weeks time a Z590 MOBO. Any thoughts or experience on this delimma?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 29, 2020)

Tom Sunday said:


> Looking for Mobo deal at the computer show this past weekend the boys from Varanasi told me that certain Z490 buyers have been experiencing problems in getting their LAN to work. ASUS cannot help and is basically all talk. Not even a new BIOS update, driver hotfixes and new cables will help. Even INTEL updated drivers are not working. It appears that there are problems with the I225-V (LAN Chip) and Asus wants to keep this issue hushed. Simply this being a hardware problem and no software or driver updates can permanently fix it. What has been done to date is only bandaging the problem. Many new Mobo purchaser's in frustration (disconnected their onboard NIC) and installed a new PCIE NIC and gotten it to work without a hitch! But its another $50 or so out of pocket to simply forego valuable downtime, promised driver fixes, hanging on the telephone and difficult RMA's. Will the new Z590 Mobo's in early 2021 get a new NIC chip? Anyway, the best advice is probably to stay away from purchasing any (2020) Z490 leftover boards using the embedded I225-V Ethernet controller and buy in a few weeks time a Z590 MOBO. Any thoughts or experience on this delimma?


Random thread for this post/question... 

Not sure what the new boards will have. Likely something updated if it's that big a problem. The boards I have these are all still working last I checked.


----------

